# Swordfishing around rigs



## M L (Nov 16, 2007)

I was wanting to get some advice. Is it worth swording around Marlin/Petronius at night or would it be better to make the run to the steps? Anyone caught a sword around the rigs?


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

you could do it just north of the petronius right where it starts to drop off between 900 and 1400 ft


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Alabama State Record was caught within a mile of Petronius. Saw one today that was caught within a mile of the beer can. They are out there....


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

M L-here is an article I wrote a few months back on swordfishing, with the help of Chris Vecsey over at Top Gun Tackle in Orange Beach (tunapopper on the forum). It should help you out. Any more questions feel free to PM me.



http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic74445-26-1.aspx


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You can do it around the rigs but you will find a lot of problems with sharks. Fishing bottom contours like the steps, elbow and spur usually produces swords with less interference.


----------

